# Tulip Festival



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful<:

I've always wanted to go over there for this event, but never know it's happening until after it's happened!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

What a fun and beautiful experience. Last year, on the weekend we drove from Seattle to Bellingham to pick up Archie, they were holding the festival. If we ever get back to the Northwest it's definitely on my list of things to do!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

So gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Too cute. We went this year since it's on our doorstep now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

